# woodcarving groups/club



## nhsharp (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi anybody in the UK Hull that knows of a local woodcarving club?


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I do not know much of carving but have you tried Google to find one?


----------

